# Why ratings are stupid



## D Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

Picked up some rich kids from Chelsea. New perfect e class mercedes £10 job. They were drunk. Wanted me to stop on zig zag. They got in shouted and screamed the whole way to each other's, Took them directly to drop which I corrected for them. As they got out they left 60 cash on the seat. I told them and they got it no word of thanks. And guess what I got a 1 star ... That damaged my overall rating I had repaired since the last idiots. I guess the owner is worth billlions so what does he care the system is de motivating


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Next time, keep the cash


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ratings force me to profile people based on name and ethnicity. I decided to no longer take certain people. Each time I got these certain people they 1 starred me. Also these ass holes with a WAZE app fired up and trying to negotiate that one last 50 cent possible saving they might get from an already cheap 10 dollar or less ride... When I drop them to their million dollar home in rich neighborhood, I will pre emptively give them a 1 star. Just to make the score even.


----------

